# Tarpon Fishing - Port Aransas



## NationalGunTrader (Jan 26, 2012)

I am thinking about starting to target Tarpon this year out of Port Aransas. I am new to the area and fairly new to Tarpon Fishing.

Can anyone give good suggestions for a good tarpon guide out of Port A?

Also, any suggestions on where, when and what to fish with if I decide to just do it on my own?

Thanks guys and gals!!


----------



## hyperman (Dec 9, 2011)

I live in port a, and fish the jetty nearly every day (that i am home) for tarpon. There is no set location, i have seen them end to end, inside and outside of the south jetty. 
Since i primarily fly-fish, i don't cast unless i see fish, then blind cast, or stork and wait for one to feed nearby. North jetty is the same, though i don't take the jetty boat over there ever, but when i don;t need exercise i'll take the skiff out and fish both jetties. 
There are no rules, but here are some guidlines:
1) moving water is better then slack. 
2) early morning or late evening is better than full daylight, though a good percentage of my tarpon have been caught late morning. 
3) When i lived in south texas (south padre) i would fish the jetty at night. Have not bothered to do that here as i get plenty during the day. I seldom hook a fish here as big as the smallest i ever jumped in south padre fishing at night.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm glad I saw this post I'm planning on hitting tarpon hard this year out at port A and SPI


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

There are not a lot of guides that target Tarpon, there are a couple of guides that can. One is Rene Lopez, he is a good friend and local who just got his captains license with a lot of time around the jetties fishing for tarpon. It is not something you can plan a month or two out, usually we will fish the jetties a lot and then start to see the tarpon show up. Give me a cal and I can discuss some more info with you.

Dave
Texas Charter Fleet


----------

